# Molly



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Introducing Molly  (I hope, not sure I've done it right lol)


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

Ohh shes beautiful  and tiny?!


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Molly's a very pretty little lady


----------



## mezzer (Oct 6, 2009)

She is beautiful x


----------



## 2lisa2 (Apr 30, 2010)

aww how cute is she


----------



## MaryA (Oct 8, 2010)

What a fabulous looking cat. What breed is she?


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Thank you everyone  she is so cute it's very hard to ever be annoyed with her, even when she is waking me on the hour every hour every night!!! lol

She is a persian


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

WOW !!!!! Molly is gorgeous.


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

really a persian? wow i'm not usually a fan of those but she is a stunning example


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww she's stunning


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

A few more ..... think she might get fed up of the camera


----------



## MissyMV6 (Aug 5, 2010)

She is lovely I have met 2 persians and both were very friendly and cuddly.I love the second pic she made me chuckle:lol:

Angie xx


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

she is VERY cuddly! She will sit for ages cuddled under your chin  When we get home from work if we dont pick her up for a cuddle straight away, she will climb up your leg to get the message through!


----------



## CandyApocalypse (Feb 8, 2011)

Awwww, I just love her expressions and the way she's rolling around in the second pic


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

Loving these pics!! I never saw Molly as a kitten before! She's adorable!!!


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Iheartcats said:


> Loving these pics!! I never saw Molly as a kitten before! She's adorable!!!


Hard to believe she is now a 3 year old lump 

But reading back through this thread, at least she sleeps at night now :lol:


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

What was she waking you up for? Good job she sleeps through the night now


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

She used to cry constantly until you gave her a fuss!  I spent many a night with her on the sofa!


----------

